

Ask HN:  Has Heroku been exceptionally slow for you lately? - guynamedloren

I've had a few apps running for weeks/months without a hitch at all.  For the past 2 days, however, they've all been ridiculously slow and unresponsive... Anybody else experiencing this?
======
guynamedloren
Update: apparently Heroku is aware of the issue
(<http://status.heroku.com/incident/121>) though they claim to have solved it,
and I'm still experiencing pretty poor performance.

------
guynamedloren
So this is interesting... I've actually noticed a number of Y-Combinator
startup sites running unusually slow today (Reddit, Notifo, etc). Are they all
running on Heroku, or does this have something to do with Amazon EC2? Wish I
knew more about sys admin stuff..

------
friendstock
yes... we even had an outage for 20 minutes this morning

~~~
guynamedloren
Coincidence that they never had this problem until they were acquired?! Ha,
just kidding.. I won't jump to conclusions yet, and I'm sure they've had
outages before. I just haven't experienced any.

